# Do I need pessaries??



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi and Happy New Year all!!!

I am waiting for AF before having (again) my final go of iui with injections - should I ask for pessaries?? I am not sure why I/anyone has them??


Hugs

Emma xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Emma

I had cyclogest pessaries after basting but I know some people aren't given them - I think it depends on your circumstances, but why don't you mention it at your next appointment and see what they say?

Wishing you lots if luck for your IUI   

Jane xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

My hospital didn't give them out for IUI's only for IVF's it wasn't their protocol, I guess an IUI is more natural of such unless you are down regging first, no harm in asking anyway, good luck Cx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Emma

I've just had my first IUI and asked my nurse whether or not I could use cyclogest pessaries as I have a problem with spotting before my af.
She told me that their particular policy is only to give them to girls who have either taken a long time to get a follicle of the right size to ovulate (which they like a minimun of 18mm) or women who have a problem with a thin lining.

I had neither problem but she said if it made me feel better then I could take 1 X 400mg a day....I started them on Saturday, and as unpleasant as they are I'm hoping that they may just help me nail my first bfp ever.

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for that  S, Jane and C - I will def ask at my appointment on Monday!!

Hugs Emma


----------

